# Kalamazoo Air Zoo



## grumman-cats (Apr 27, 2008)

Whats happening. They use to be one of the best HISTORY MUSEUMS in the country. I was on there website and read they had some aircraft up forsale and if i'm right, there the grumman cats that you read about at courtesy aircraft. This museum made there name on these aircraft and now they want to sell them. I'm sure it's not to be able to fly the rest of there fleet since they grounded everything to build there new building. I will admit that it is a very nice facility but none of the planes that made there reputation are in it and now they want to sell'em. What is the world coming to. How many places can you visit in this country where you can see almost every piece of heavy iron that came out of the grumman ironworks to include the jet age. I hope that I'm wrong about all this but the pictures tell the words. I would like to know why they have came about this decision if anyone out they may know.


----------

